# Deodexed 3.1 V905R works well on V909 V900



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope it's not an old thing
1-Anyway you have to be rooted and i think there are plenty of topics explain that, And BusyBox is installed on your device #.
2-LG Driver must be installed well and ADB is completely functioning.
3-Extract the contents of (Deodexed System.7z) on the SDCARD "Internal Storage", You should have both folders "Appx and Framworkx" on the device main drive not in branched folder._ =====> I have miss spelled Framwork so we will have to keep it that way do not change it in command_
4-Put your device in debugging mode "Settings>Applications>Development>USB debugging"
5-Now you have two choices either using my simple deodexing tool which is nothing other than commands or you can enter the commands by yourself... Done by extracting the contents of (Deodexing Tool.exe) and put the (Fastboot) folder in "C:\" ===> (Should be like this "C:\Fastboot") and run command "Start>Run>Command" Now open (Manual Deodexing.txt) and start by typing every command in the text to the command, Of course without the "Pause" command i put it by mistake and it should be like this



> CD C:\Fastboot
> ADB SHELL
> SU
> stop
> ...


It may take long time like 10 - 5 minutes for the first time after deodexing it but normal reboot time later... After rebooting and you will have complete deodexed system 
To be sure it has been deodexed it shouldn't have files like etc.odex only Jar files... This is a photo from my device after deodexing it









*You have to know that nothing will change the speed will be the same only you can customize things.
*I'm not responsible for any error may happen to your device i did and it went well. (V905R, V900 I hope anyone can confirm because my device is V905R with 3.1 G-Slate update)
*I tried to make it by flashing it through CWM but it did not work so that i put it in this method.
*** Sorry for my English i know its bad









*Downloads *File 1, File 2​


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

woww...! it must be great..!
can i flash this rom to my LG optimus v900 3.01 ROOTED which is stuck on LG logo after flashed with "CRF-Bawse-CFQ-DL-CIFS-3.1.img" kernel?i can enter fastboot mode, i can enter recovery mode,but i cannot enter adb mode.. i cannot copy a file into sdcard of the tab even i try to mount sd card in recovery mode..
what is the causing the problem?maybe bacause may bootloader is not unlocked..
can you help me master?


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> woww...! it must be great..!
> can i flash this rom to my LG optimus v900 3.01 ROOTED which is stuck on LG logo after flashed with "CRF-Bawse-CFQ-DL-CIFS-3.1.img" kernel?i can enter fastboot mode, i can enter recovery mode,but i cannot enter adb mode.. i cannot copy a file into sdcard of the tab even i try to mount sd card in recovery mode..
> what is the causing the problem?maybe bacause may bootloader is not unlocked..
> can you help me master?


You mean your device is stuck on boatload?


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

Q8Army said:


> You mean your device is stuck on boatload?


problem solved i restored the system to stock 3.01 n then i rooted with help from gribbly in mirC #g-slate 
many thaks to him

now, can i just flash your deodexed 3.1 on my tab with 3.01 rooted?


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> problem solved i restored the system to stock 3.01 n then i rooted with help from gribbly in mirC #g-slate
> many thaks to him
> 
> now, can i just flash your deodexed 3.1 on my tab with 3.01 rooted?


Yes you can but i'm telling you nothing will change it will be the same except you can customize it or you can make your own custome rom


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

Q8Army said:


> Yes you can but i'm telling you nothing will change it will be the same except you can customize it or you can make your own custome rom


i just want to update my system from 3.0 to 3.1. can do that with this?
i am sorry, i am a noob..


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> i just want to update my system from 3.0 to 3.1. can do that with this?
> i am sorry, i am a noob..


I don't know if it will work from 3.0
Why don't you update yours to 3.1? i have V905R and i used G-Slate update it worked fine with me
Here is it ># then after this #


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

Q8Army said:


> I don't know if it will work from 3.0
> Why don't you update yours to 3.1? i have V905R and i used G-Slate update it worked fine with me
> Here is it ># then after this #


i always get: "error 7" when i updating to g-slate update 3.1
how i can through this?


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> i always get: "error 7" when i updating to g-slate update 3.1
> how i can through this?


First you have to install the update with CWM then reboot then from about the phone check update it will continue updating the missing files and you will get 3.1 completely.


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

Q8Army said:


> First you have to install the update with CWM then reboot then from about the phone check update it will continue updating the missing files and you will get 3.1 completely.


did you mean that i have to root my v900 3.01,boot into recovery CWM and then instal update zip?


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> did you mean that i have to root my v900 3.01,boot into recovery CWM and then instal update zip?


Yes first install CWM then install root.zip through CWM then install Update.zip and then reboot system
Then settings>about tablet>system update> it will tell you there is an update just update it even if it gives you error message try again i took me 3 times to update


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

Q8Army said:


> Yes first install CWM then install root.zip through CWM then install Update.zip and then reboot system
> Then settings>about tablet>system update> it will tell you there is an update just update it even if it gives you error message try again i took me 3 times to update


thx for ur answer..
did ur v905R get update to 3.1 officially for v905 or u used the update from v909?
do u still get 3G signal?
Seb855 n gribbly from #g-slate said that i will lose 3g signal if i updated my v900 3.01 to v909 3.1..
and the good news is that gribbly working on an update.zip that does not include the radio,so we don't have to be affraid to lose 3g signal.. i have to wait for it..


----------



## Q8Army (Mar 22, 2012)

revansale said:


> thx for ur answer..
> did ur v905R get update to 3.1 officially for v905 or u used the update from v909?
> do u still get 3G signal?
> Seb855 n gribbly from #g-slate said that i will lose 3g signal if i updated my v900 3.01 to v909 3.1..
> and the good news is that gribbly working on an update.zip that does not include the radio,so we don't have to be affraid to lose 3g signal.. i have to wait for it..


I'm using V909 update 3.1
But i don't use sim card on it only Wifi, I just read that you are right about losing 3G signal here


> DO NOT USE THE 909 UNBRICKER! if you do you will never have 3g again on the rogers network, only edge.


# , But i don't care about the 3G that much on 3.01 it has a laggy UI when scrolling apps and it has alot of bugs and 3.1 is a bit faster also there is new update for Camera V10P as i read... You can forget about any updates on V905R-V900 LG moved on Optimus Pad


----------

